# You don't get what you paid for!



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear about the trouble you had with this saw. I have heard about other people buying Laguna equipment and having problems with them. Good to see you are giving them some free advertising. Have a nice day!

God Bless
tom


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm not sure I understood the previous comment. Free advertising? How many Laguna panel saws do you think he helped sell today?

I think the reviews on LJs are particularly valuable. How many of the reviews from sites that make their living selling the equipment can you trust?


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I was suggesting that the Free advertising would be All Bad.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I must say that from reading all the NEGATIVE reviews about the chinese made laguna line that they all sound poorly machined. That coupled with a seemingly inept customer service department really makes me cringe when I read these reviews. I would spend my hard earned cash on a grizzly panel saw before I would ever think of going with laguna. At least grizzly stands behind their products.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I own some laguna tools and never recomend them.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Every time I read a review on Laguna tools there is at least one bad thing about the tool or the customer service. My recommendation is that you try to pressure them into taking the saw back, show them this review and say that all Lj's take these reviews very seriously, in the matter of seconds you made about 18,000 woodworkers think twice before even looking at this panel saw… or any Laguna tool for that matter. Best of luck getting this matter resolved, keep us posted. Welcome to Lj's!


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

I am in the market for a bandsaw and WAS considering laguna…not anymore. thanks!


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow! That's an eye opener. Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## mwm5053 (Feb 27, 2010)

A lot of companies are going with the chinese *Big mistake IMO*


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

they sure look pretty dont they?

having had my own "issues" with various tool companies I can only offer this advice as per your deserved rant.

Five months of no income/downtime….......go buy a lesson motor and get your saw running, far less costly to buy a motor then have 5 months of no income ..yes?. As for figuring out the "tweeks" I would hire a tecke who specializes in these types of tools. I get a tecki in every year to "tune" my saw, call it preventative maintance.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry, ND2ELK (ham?)... I agree.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Laguna has been off my list for several years. First of all they had a serious decline in their customer service. This was substantiated time and again in these blogs. I have heard rumors that this was due to some form of saboutage (sounds more like a conspiracy theory to me though). Then as stated here, the quality is gone south quickly….so now you get bad product at the price you should pay for a quality product…and lousy customer support….a no win here. Sorry to hear that you were almost burned - glad you got your money back? I typically will not buy from a company after several bad reports until I hear a lot of new praise….let someone else do the experimenting.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

There have been several write ups regarding the piss poor quality of their machines and I guess the only things of lesser quality are the the people that work for them , or maybe it's the orders that they have to follow from upper management…......yeah , that's it !


----------



## Ejc (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm the newbie here, but, if u guys dont mind me saying.
Seems like every time I start feelin good about Laguna, ie. start hearing good customer reviews on thier Cust. Service and machines…......theres a problem like this and their off my list again.
Sorry to hear of your troubles Binn, and im afriad their off the list again, like most people, I work too hard to buy a machine " on a gamble that everything will be ok".

.02 E


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

At this point, I've ONLY heard bad things about Laguna tools…. a shame…


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Does it seem strange that Binn has been a member less than a day before launching into a complaint? Where was he the last 5 months he had the saw?


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

After getting a good knock around from folks on the forums regarding my cheap tools, you have no idea how relieving it is to see some sort of vindication with this review… This sort of makes my point for me. Good tools come in a wide variety of price points. So do lousy tools… Caveat Emptor.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Don , My guess would be that he wasn't reading all of the other "Laguna sucks" posts on our site ! LOL


----------



## Binn (Apr 24, 2010)

Don, Yes I have read other posts on this site that complained about Laguna. I have a HD Band saw in which I have had no trouble with, so based on my experience with Laguna I gave them the bennefit of dought. I am a very patient person and tried to work with them even though my wife and friends warned me not to trust them. I was getting nothing but the run around, and several times the sales person would talk to Torben the owner but the sales person hands were tied. There were special features of that saw that i really wanted even if I had to wait for the next shipment. But after 3 months of being Lied to about getting a more improved machine and not getting what they promised I had had enough. They appeared to me of not knowing what was going on with the owner because the sales person knew I was frustrated and agreed with me about getting my refund, there was nothing he could do. I paid $5400.00 and was going to add another 1100.00 to get the more improved bigger machine, but I think the employees knew they had problems with these machines and could not garranty me one without problems. These are reasons I took 5 months before complaining and wanted other folks not to go thru what I had. And some of you are right about Grizzly, they are a proven company with a great product because I have 8 of their machines. For the money you cannot beat them!. These reviews are very valuable and I am glad to have them and to leave my review of companies that are not what they seem.


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

lagoon-a!
Need i say more?
hahahahaahhahahaaha!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't see any reason that you should be a "regular" on this site to post a complaint - or an atta boy - about a tool co - (product or customer support)? I for one welcome any insights (from a newb to a master) on machines or companies that they have experience with. If the post is out of line with the majority of folks experience and perceptions - it will be noted in the responses…..I believe that sometimes these type of posts will break the ice for someone who has been on the fence about posting. With that said…welcome aboard Binn…and hope you have better luck on your next purchase.


----------



## RandyMarine (Mar 5, 2009)

wow and all I see is the ads that say "when your done playing with toys come to Laguna" ....guess they aren't that good after all!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

If you want a great saw buy Felder they are not cheep but fantastic or any European saws with full sliding table.Barry I am sorry to hear of your problems.Alistair


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I always take all reviews with a grain of salt because there is absolutely no product or manufacturer in existence that has 100% positive reviews (or 100% negative, in which case would be really rough).
Some people can have a positive or negative review in just a few sentences while others can write a long article concerning their opinons. 
Reviews are important but in the end we are the only one to make the decision and write the check.

If anyway possible I like to view the tools I am considering in person…I like to operate it, examine it, drool on it and know what I am buying…especially with a major tool purchase. I have driven quite a long distance to do this if it is going to be in my shop for years to come…Tool Road Trip…


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Greg, every mfg has a lemon or two…thats just part of the nature of mfg. It is what they do after the problem is discovered that shows the companies mettle. Laguna has been on here with bad post after bad post - each one a customer support nightmare for the person involved. This tells us that they are not improving the problems…and that you will more then likely end up with a POS (without decent customer support either) if you buy from them. That is what these reviews and blogs are good for….truly one bad experience does not make or break a buy for me - or turn me away from the company..but many such posts do for sure. Touchy - feely is nice….but it doesn't tell you whats going to happen if something breaks and you need customer support down the line… thats why these blogs are good.. I do pay attention to what happens to folks down the line….I want to know if they get support for their product timely? without making them jump through alot of hoops? Knowing this will allow us to buy with some confidence…at least if you end up with one of the possible lemons you will know that they will make it right for you or not? Surely, we all know that nobody can make everyone 100% satisfied… and we know that there is usually 2 sides to every problem also….but I sure try to buy from the companies that do their best to make it right as often as possible.


----------



## Binn (Apr 24, 2010)

Greg, I appreciate your response, but I can't afford to drive all over the country and put my hands on every machine that I am concerning, that is impossible. There is so many companies that make sliding panels saws I wish I could check them all out in person. I have driven to Atanta a couple years ago to attend the IWF show and did purchase a demostrater tool. So you have to depend and trust them to give you the needed information to make a wise decision and hope no problems. I try to get them to send me videos and printed materials and to read reviews of their products if possible. Some companies like Grizzley do not have anyone near where I live to use as a reference. Living here in the south we have no major retailers or distributors that sell this kind of machinery. The closes company is Grizzley in Springfield, MO. So that is why customer reviews are important. Thanks.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Find me a complaint about an Altendorf?...........they dont exist?

for good reasons ?

Mostly expensive reasons.

I remain convinced,............fine tuning should be left to the ?


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Barry, well until this read I would have thought a company like laguna would have had good products and good customer service. Well every day is an education. I wish you luck on your next purchase. I have been lucky in that I haven't really had to deal with customer service reps all that frequently, and hope things will stay that way for me.
Grizzly, has a dedicated following with many people who like there products and customer service, since they are close to you maybe you'll find something there that suits your needs….


----------



## Binn (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support .


----------



## Binn (Apr 24, 2010)

Don't everyone be surprised but I wrote a review on Lagunas web site of this Pro 6' saw and after 1 week they did not put my review on that saw page, maybe I was to negative you think?


----------



## trader (May 1, 2010)

sorry BINN,
i purchased the laguna pro 6' slider even after seeing ur review.

a few points :
the saw is made in China, not taiwan, and by Harvey Machine Company ( laguna just brands and imports.)
It comes standard with 4 hp leeson motor with more power then my unisaw with the 3 hp baldor. ( a small shop standard)
my slider is accurate, with a dial gage, to about .004 - way more the is necessary for woodworking.
saw needs to be "Set Up" by someone with more knowledge then just framing sheds, but it is not rocket science.
Further, the saw is beefier then the altendorf wa6 ( the altendorf sales person couldn't find the time to call me back so i took a risk and went with the laguna). Money was not an issue.
Subsequently, I found out the altendorf WA6 (the compareable tool) is also made in china ! 
I believe Altendorf sells the tool with a guy to come to ur place and set it up for u, and the cost is passed on to the customer.
All in all, with a few querks that can be be fixed by anyone with a little engineering ability, the laguna a great tool and a great buy…

jeff
ps i don't doubt u had some legitimate problems with the laguna service (i suspect the problems comes from the owner not the employees), but it seems u have a few wood chips on ur shoulder. Brush them off before u deal with people and you may have more success and quicker resolution of ur "real" and legit complaints.


----------



## Binn (Apr 24, 2010)

Jeff, I don't know who you are but i do not have chips on my shoulder so who are you to tell me what to do.You sound like a Laguna employee, the way you are defending them.
I gave Laguna all the time in the world and was very patient with them trying to work things out. And that saw you purchased just came with the new 4hp motors because they had all kinds of customers having problems with them. They just started putting Leeson motors in them after having problems before with the 3hp motors. I tried to pay extra and have them send me one but Tim the sales guy gave me the run around and excuses and talked me out of buying one. I had no problem setting up the saw but it was very apparent that the factory did not aligne everything to specs. I think they sent me a problem saw they had from someone else. You were not here in my shop with my help having to deal with this situration. And buy the way I am a cabinet designer and builder and can do anything that needs to be done as for setting up any kind of tool or machinery, in fact I have design table saw parts and had them manufactured for my personal saw. I have been working in this kind of work all my life and grew up around all this type of machinery. My father was a carpenter, ship welder , cabinet builder, house framer, jack of all trades and taught me how to do what ever needed to be done around the business. So don't you come on here insulting me and my intelligence and calling me a lier. Also Jeff your right, they do out source their machinery to another company I just did not know who, and I am glad you told us. And they say their putting 4 hp motors in them but where is the proof? Their web site still says they use 3hp motors. So what difference does it make about where they are made, China or Taiwan they are still cheap machinery!!!. I hope you enjoy your fine new saw and your Laguna buddies.

P.S. Send us some photos of your Laguna saw you bought and show us proof.


----------



## trader (May 1, 2010)

BINN,
Based on your response to my post:
YOU DON'T HAVE A CHIP ON UR SHOULDER--- You have a whole log up there!
BINN, ur fighting with a complete stranger over the internet about a fact set that is in dispute and cannot be resolved here.
AND, if there is simple way of adding a photos to this site, I will be glad to post a photo of my saw.
Lastly, u can buy a motor anywhere… 4 hp baldor motor about $500…. Question: if laguna was so slow in resolving ur issues and u where willing, as u said, to pay more, why not just go to a local supplier and buy a 4 or even 5 hp motor ? (chip on shoulder too heavy?) Then get laguna to pay the difference.
jeff
ps i am a trader, and have no relationship to laguna aside from this single purchase. I have no axe to grind.


----------



## trader (May 1, 2010)

BINN,
just saw ur pics.
WHY not BLAME THE SHIPPER OR WHOEVER TOOK THE SAW OFF THE PALLET? MAYBE you ???
The pallet comes from the manufacturer - in china. It looks like a standard pallet but why do i see a double height pallet ?.. my pallet was a single height ( about 6 inches) and enough for my standard 21×36 pallet jack to get under it. Damn, it is 1300 pounds. A serious weight and nothing for a strong guy to try to muscle. Just tooo heavy.
And it was probably the saw falling thru the pallet that damaged the swing arm.
WHY DIDN'T U MAKE A CLAIM against THE SHIPPER at time of receipt? It was damaged!
.... WHY NOT POST HERE ABOUT THE competency of the SHIPPER?.
HOW CAN U DETERMINE THE BROKEN PALLET THE FAULT OF LAGUNA?
jeff


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Trader You have been here for 1 day i find your coments on someones skill set *by someone with more knowledge then just framing sheds* very offensive we have anumber of woodworkers on this site from masters to beginers so when someone asks or feels they have something to say about a product we dont like other members to have personal jibes at them if you have something constructive to say then feel free if not please keep personal attacks to yourself

thank you


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

I will tell you one thing Laguna has very fast shipping.Trader claims he read Binn's review and decided to buy the saw anyway and within 7 days he has set the saw up and is giving the saw a great review(and ridiculing Binn at the same time)


----------



## trader (May 1, 2010)

I orderd saw in feb 2010, saw was delivered early april 2010.
this review was posted weeks before my purchase on another site….
almost verbatum….
The facts speak for themselves.. 
1. Who in their right mind would except from a shipper A $5400 ITEM in a badly damaged crate.? 
2. How did the shipper get this damaged crate off his truck..?
3. Where was the packing material around the saw?
4. Explain the double pallet?


----------



## Binn (Apr 24, 2010)

First of all, I just wrote my review about this laguna saw for the first time 8 days ago. I have never written anything on any other web site, LJ is the first!!!. So how can Jeff read my reviews back in Feburary when my review wasn't even around? I just joined 8 days ago!. Concerning the crate you could not see the pallet damage until we removed the plywood sides and by this time the shipper company truck had already left. So I took some photos and immediatly called Laguna and sent them the photos plus talked to my sales person. The crate looks worse than it was and did NO damage to machine or the swing arm, the only damage was the paint and logo. What looks like that happen was pallet was to light and thin for the weight it had to carry and I don't know who or how it got on another crate. I did not need to file a claim with the shipping company and neither did Laguna. Laguna should have never put that saw on that kind of crate, so I blame Laguna for that issue. It could have been the manufacture that shipped it like that, and Laguna just past it on to me? Who knows ?
So Jeff just what is your problem? Why are you attacking me? If you don't like my honest review don't read it.
I wasn't going to write any reviews about Laguna until they responded either in a Good way or Bad concerning this issue, that is the only FAIR way of doing so. Consumers have this right when we purchase products from companies!!. I would never attack any other wood worker just because he had a problem with a company and their machinery. These reviews are for telling others about issues the public needs to know. That is how I buy all my procucts if I can find out as much about the item as possible. 
*Jeff, it doesn't take a rocket sciencetist to add photos to your blog just a little computer skill.
Jeff, you keep bringing up about installing and that I should have bought another motor to replace on my saw,
You can't do that you would VOID the warranty, plus Laguna would NOT pay you back for such.*
This is all I am going to say for now, and thank you for those who know how to treat fellow wood workers with respect.


----------



## trader (May 1, 2010)

BINN,
that chip is why u demand laguna assume responsability for a common carrier. 
ONLY IN BINN WORLD.
You assume the second pallet was laguna's doing. Perhaps the carrier dropped the package and used another pallet to reenforce the original and now broken pallet.


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

"ONLY IN BINN WORLD" I'm sorry but I dont understand your animosity toward Binn.So you dont agree with his review.Post that you have been happy with your saw and leave it at that.There is no need to resort to personal attacks.A few weeks ago someone posted that they did not like their GRRRiper.I posted that I was happy with mine and soon it turned into a grrriper lovefest with everyone posting positive experiences.But at no time did anyone belittle the original poster for having a different opinion.


----------



## trader (May 1, 2010)

post 74drvr

u r correct !
my mistake.
As a last word, I love the laguna saw. the slider is far superior, in my opinion, to the American table saw.
As for BINN, ur missing out on a great product and a great price, but that is ur choice.


----------



## hazbro (Mar 19, 2010)

wow. what a thread.

Trader: I've spent countless hours fine tuning my saws to get them to work with precision. So I found your comment "saw needs to be "Set Up" by someone with more knowledge then just framing sheds" offensive. That's flame war bait.

I'm a professional builder, and do highly technical work. "Set Up" of tools to work within tight tolerances can be mind bending frustration especially when they have even the slightest defect.


----------



## Royalwoodworker (Mar 31, 2010)

I have purchased 3 laguna tools since 2005 for our schools shops. Here aer my experiences:

Our 2- 20" Bandsaws arrived well packaged and worked extremely well….wouldnt trade them in for anything in the world. They are built like a tank and I have never experinced a smother and more pleasurable machine.

Our Laguna TSS table saw arrived with paint peeling all over the place and what looked like bleach thrown on it and eating away at the paint. I then found out that the sent the wrong rails for the fence and new ones wouldnt be made for some time. The then told me to cut notches out of it to make it work for the sliding miter gauge and they would send me a scoring blade for free. Technical support was a pain in the but to deal wiht.

Overall, buy there bandsaws and stay away from the rest it seems. I did not expect this many problems in a $5500 table saw.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

You know, after reading these comments I glad my ol Boice-Crane made in Toledo Ohio still make me happy. Have y'all ever heard that Guy Clark song, "stuff that works"?


----------



## frankie711 (Jan 7, 2012)

wow this is all allot to digest

I have a pro 6 with major issues and was looking for reviews and pointers
and finally found this post .I didn't have to wait like binn did. laguna sent me a replacement
saw rite away . but this beefy saw 
that looks of high quality and design worked like a piece of junk.there were so many
things wrong with this saw even the scoring would not stay in place for more then 5 cuts
so trader have you tried or use the scoring unit?does your saw vibrate ?when you cross cut
can you slide the piece you just cut back without the blade touching the wood?
now thats its a year old how do you feel about it


----------

